# South Africans Speak: Nigeria Deported Our People, And Nobody Complained; Millions Will Die Here!



## Vunderkind (Apr 19, 2015)

Nigerians says that currently WhatsApp messages are currently being distributed by xenophobic anti-expats in South Africa, telling them to go home or there will be more killings to come. 

“We were seven million people in Johannesburg city in 2011," the message said earnestly, "today, we have an estimated 13 million. In Johannesburg alone, you have taken over entire suburbs: Yeoville, Berea, Bez Valley, Turfontein, among many. You have even moved into rural parts of our country that have 80-per-cent unemployment, and there are no visible signs that you have jobs either.

The message, signed by groups such as Patriotic Movement, Pan Local Forum, Unemployed Workers Forum and Anti-Crime Movement have asked Nigerians and other Africans to return to their home countries. 

If there is a failure to comply, "the genocide in this corner of Africa will be far worse than what happened in Rwanda in 1994. Then the entire continent will be condemned to ashes. Is that what you want?" 

“South Africans not fully employed or who were found guilty of crimes, were recently repatriated from Nigeria and rightly so.

“Our people are preparing for war against all foreigners (from Bulgaria, Pakistan and Bangladesh to Africa, north of the Limpopo) and we are all very scared. Please go home and build Africa. Millions will die if you don’t. This we can guarantee.”

Source: #PUNCH


----------

